# Mama makeded us a box toy!



## blwinteler (Dec 29, 2014)

Dis is da bestest present ever! Mama took a box and cutted 3 doors in it. She put hay and Craisins inside. Groucho figured out how to open a door and so did I. It is so cool! Mama sez she might regret da mess, but is happy we is happy. 

View attachment 1419902987163.jpg


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 30, 2014)

Trix here-

This would be cool for Dumpy to make me, hint!

Looks like hours of bunny fun!!!!!


----------

